# What Do You Get at WIC?



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

I was on WIC years ago when ds was born but I only bf him for 4 mos so I don't remember what bfing moms get.

Dh is currently unemployed (just separated from the military last week) so we could use some extra help. The only reason I haven't gone to WIC yet is because neither dd nor I will probably be able to eat any of the food due to her extensive allergies but I'm thinking that maybe dh and ds could eat it?


----------



## hac1224 (May 21, 2008)

In NC you get carrots, tuna, milk, cereal, cheese, juice, peanut butter and/or dried beans, and eggs.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll bet your states gov't website will have a link to what you get. IDK if it varies by state.
Here it's fresh or canned carrots, milk, eggs, cheese, dried beans/peanut butter, cereal, tuna
Then when baby is 4 or 6 months (I forget) they add baby cereal

And juice, I forgot that. If you're boycotting juicy juicy (nestle) then you can get frozen
And yeah- the tuna and carrots are only until 12 months


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

No tuna or beans after they pass one year of age.

We get cereal, cheese, milk, eggs and peanut butter.

And both my girls are still breastfeeding.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok that sounds like what I got a few years ago. I didn't know if it had changed at all or not...I thought I remember hearing the foods were changing to healthier options?

Dd and I would be able to eat the peanut butter (me, not her of course!), carrots and beans. We can't eat the other stuff but dh and ds would def eat the cereal, milk, cheese, etc. We wouldn't have any use for the baby cereals.

I sure wish they gave more fresh fruits and veggies.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi* 
Ok that sounds like what I got a few years ago. I didn't know if it had changed at all or not...I thought I remember hearing the foods were changing to healthier options?

Dd and I would be able to eat the peanut butter (me, not her of course!), carrots and beans. We can't eat the other stuff but dh and ds would def eat the cereal, milk, cheese, etc. We wouldn't have any use for the baby cereals.

I sure wish they gave more fresh fruits and veggies.

Theyre revamping the packages soon I think. In summer, I get 10 dollars to the Farmers Market (there are three or four near me and they all accept them. Plus, sometimes the vendors will round down if you're close to but a little over the amount of the check. They just do it, I've never asked). Some other sites get more, I think some less, and some states may not at all
I donated the baby cereals to the food pantry basket at DD's school.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Yes, local farmer's market. They've been doing that here as long as I've been on WIC (since may 2005).

Must be Alaskan grown, and it's $25 per child.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi* 

I sure wish they gave more fresh fruits and veggies.

Here they give us 25$ to the local farmers market







its great b/c it supports local farmers, and we get fresh veggies


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

If your child suffers from eczema (common in kids with food allergies) you could use the baby oatmeal for oatmeal baths. Works great for eczema as long as you don't get one with added things in it.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
If your child suffers from eczema (common in kids with food allergies) you could use the baby oatmeal for oatmeal baths. Works great for eczema as long as you don't get one with added things in it.

That's a good thought- that never would have occured to me. Even for people without excema, oatmeal baths are great for dry skin 
Here you can't get added fruits in wic cereal but you can get oatmeal, rice or something else... I forget what it is. Barley maybe?


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

Just wanted to add that not all wic offices get the farmer's market program...ours doesn't and I would love it!


----------

